# Alternative/historic hive designs - live....



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

> В НГАУ 18 февраля 2012 состоялось 1-е собрание-семинар Общества Пчеловодов Новосибирской Области.


....start watching at 1:42:50.
Some models are built by a 6-grader (he presents his work at the lineup start).
Sorry, no captions; only video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H65qRNpwhXw&feature=youtu.be


----------

